# 2 unlucky babies



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

6 days ago the first baby hatched its egg. but it's parent bite it and broke off it's beak. they bite it's wings, it was bleeding I took it and handfeeded. 1 day ago the other egg hatched and there was another baby. Parents bite her neck, I realized immediatly and took it.the big one is 6 days old now but not growing much


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh no!!  The poor babies!! I don't know much about babies or handfeeding, but I hope they make it through . Good luck with them and keep us updated!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no poor things  they are still cute


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

OMgosh! that brought tears.... poor babies!!!! i hope they LIVE!!


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm very sad about the babies I think I get 5 years older suddenly


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They do age you...but you are doing your best. Keep up the good work!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

good work hodurice and pls keep us updated with the 2 cuties


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you can see an avian veterinarian they might be able to help the babies. Broken beaks can sometimes regrow but you need expert help.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I hope they will be alright.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Im so sorry! Will the one with its poor beak gone be ok?


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

the angels are still alive
first baby is growing very slowly, second seems normal. The beak seems better.
I found an avian veterinarian but was so far from me. I sent him poor baby's photos. He said that I have to feed it with baby food:S
I feed them with "Versele Laga Nutribird A19" formula. That was the only formula I could find in my country(Turkey). Is this enough for them?


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

i agree i would taken them to a vet and get expert advice its sad that the parents would do that to a baby


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

it's hard to find a real vet in my country. they don't care birds unfortunately. So I'm on my own, waiting your advices


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it's good their getting better!
I hope they continue to grow into big, healthy, beautiful birds!


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

my babies today


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

o my!! they are so wicked cute!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow! Look at those little chubbos! You are doing a great job!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so precious


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

baby without beak. He can't eat by himself for now


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

So cute! Great job you are doing!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are such darlings, poor little bubs. The one without a beak I am sure will do just fine, I know of people who have birds without either a lower or top mandible, they adjusted just fine and are still doing well. 

You have done a fantastic job with them both!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad to see beak baby is doing so well great job keep up the good work !


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

thanx
hope he will be better


----------

